# كتاب اساسيات هندسية



## عمراياد (3 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم


كتاب يحتوى على اساسيات هندسية نقلته لكم , يفيد كمرجع صغير يحتوى على الوحدات , التحويل بينها , قوانين الاشكال الهندسية , قوانين التروس , بعض خواص المعادن الشهيرة استخدامها . واشياء اخرى اتركها لتكتشفها بنفسك.



هنا



بالتوفيق 


​


----------



## سرساوي (3 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كرم الحمداني (3 مارس 2011)

ملف جميل شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عمراياد (3 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لمروركم العطر


----------



## فؤاد ميكانيك (4 مارس 2011)

الف شكر اخي العزيز


----------



## عمراياد (4 مارس 2011)

لاشكر على واجب

منورين الموضوع 

بارك الله بكم


----------



## أبو مدنى (5 مارس 2011)

مشكور أخى بجد كتاب رائع بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## mohammed aydarous (5 مارس 2011)

*thank u*

thanks a lot for that wonderful book and it was very useful to me


----------



## عمراياد (5 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لمروركم العطر

تحيتي


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (5 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمراياد (6 مارس 2011)

مشكورين لمروركم الكريم


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (6 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمراياد (6 مارس 2011)

شكرااا لمرورك اخي


----------



## \نضال (7 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عمراياد (10 مارس 2011)

شكراا جزيلا


----------



## الطيار الاول (11 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمراياد (11 مارس 2011)

ممنون لمرورك اخي


----------

